# Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

RIGHT! More work for the same pay! I'm not a roofer and i don't get off the ground. Wonder what happens when a contractor falls through a crappy roof getting these pics????


"Hello everyone,

The results being submitted for safeguard order’s seem to be coming back incomplete and as a result, safeguard is requesting additional information or photos. 

Allow me to clarify a few things so that we can get these orders closed out and prevent having to return to properties.


I have provided this work order as an example for you to follow for all safeguard work orders, be they estimates, inspections or approvals. 

Provide the following: 

1)Take interior and exterior photos *(including roof pics) if damages are present please get on the roof to get photos of the damages, if no damage is present we must still get photos of the roof and not from the ground where we cannot see the condition. * If a grass cut and lock change are needed take supporting photos (see example).

2)provide a bid for repairs with dimensions. (see example)

3) provide the short version checklist. (see example)

4)always call a rep prior to going and leaving a property so that they can give you an idea of what you are going to do or needs to be done.

5) if you speak to a safeguard contact from below, please note on your bid what they advised you to do.

6) take photos of the A/C unit, furnace, water heater, all appliances (if they are not present take photos of where they are missing) and attics."


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I would lean a latter on the roof and get a pic or 2 from the latter if you are scard to walk the roof:blink:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I would lean a latter on the roof and get a pic or 2 from the latter if you are scard to walk the roof:blink:


The point is they are expecting a home inspection that in real market conditions would cost between $250-$350 for $25 bucks. They'll get pics from the ground and like it or they can move on to the next contractor and then come groveling to me when the hack screws something up......


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Then don't do it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Then don't do it.


We don't.

Safeguard also won't accept photos taken from the ladder. They also want the damage chalk marked before and after photos.

Mtmtnman is right. It is a $300 bill to complete work like that, and I don't pay a guy $25 out of that and expect text book results. It is ridiculous, but there are folks out there doing it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Then don't do it.


I didn't and i won't..................


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

If you have a GoPro cam you set it up to snap a pic every 10 seconds, put it on a pole and walk around the roof and have a chit load of pics:clap:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If you have a GoPro cam you set it up to snap a pic every 10 seconds, put it on a pole and walk around the roof and have a chit load of pics:clap:


Funny you say that. 1 company is already telling contractors to buy a camera stick.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

GoPros are great, they shoot good video and can set to take pics at timed intervals.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If you have a GoPro cam you set it up to snap a pic every 10 seconds, put it on a pole and walk around the roof and have a chit load of pics:clap:


LOL, didn't think anyone else had thought of that. I did it myself on a two story once and the gopro takes great pics but they are fisheyed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

You can buy after market housings without the fisheye. They are used for underwater shots.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You can buy after market housings without the fisheye. They are used for underwater shots.


This shot has no fisheye lens


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Its bad enough that they require it during an Initial secure order, but now they require EVERY TIME you go to the property. That's just plain BULLSH*T


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

RichR said:


> Its bad enough that they require it during an Initial secure order, but now they require EVERY TIME you go to the property. That's just plain BULLSH*T


In order to properly preserve this property, we will need to have a roofer come and inspect this property with us on every visit. His trip fee is $x so that his bid and inspection falls in line with your due date. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

Mahalo


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> lol


You laugh but check your work comp rates once you step on a roof. Also in some states once your on a roof your considered a roofer and you BETTER be licensed......


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You laugh but check your work comp rates once you step on a roof. Also in some states once your on a roof your considered a roofer and you BETTER be licensed......


In Hawaii and Arizona, this is the case. You're actually considered a roofer of you put a ladder up against a house you do not own.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was laughing in agreement. Been there and done that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Every day I'm more and more thankful I don't do P&P.


Local lawn customers are so much more understanding.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SG wanted me to tarp an ice covered roof couple winters ago because of evidence of previous leak.


I told em tough _sheet_, call a roofer. My work comp don't cover me on a roof because I'm not a roofer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Its bad enough that they require it during an Initial secure order, but now they require EVERY TIME you go to the property. That's just plain BULLSH*T


glad I didn`t sign up with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> SG wanted me to tarp an ice covered roof couple winters ago because of evidence of previous leak.
> 
> I told em tough sheet, call a roofer. My work comp don't cover me on a roof because I'm not a roofer.


Here in the socialist republic of Hawaii most work needing to be done has to be my licensed contractors. Yet I am still finding all kinds of hack work here. 2 and 3 new layers on shingles placed on over previous leaking shingles with mushrooms growing under the roof.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The point is they are expecting a home inspection that in real market conditions would cost between $250-$350 for $25 bucks. They'll get pics from the ground and like it or they can move on to the next contractor and then come groveling to me when the hack screws something up......


You are sooooo right. Information is power and to get information, they have to pay for it. Like you... I have no problem tellin' to p*ss up a rope. 
Not that I'm a hard-ass, but the "gimme's" all the time only go so far.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

You step on roof, you own roof leaks. This would be my worry.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> You step on roof, you own roof leaks. This would be my worry.


Unfortunately in property preservation, you own leaks if you don't step on the roof, too.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Unfortunately in property preservation, you own leaks if you don't step on the roof, too.


I hate to see ANYONE get hurt but what its going to take is someone falling through a roof that "LOOKS" good but is damaged. There is no reason for ANYONE that is not a roofer to get on a roof. Here is how we tarped a teardown recently. FWIW a month after we tarped it the house sold for $19,000 and was torn down. Another waste of $$$$$$$$$..............


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I hate to see ANYONE get hurt but what its going to take is someone falling through a roof that "LOOKS" good but is damaged. There is no reason for ANYONE that is not a roofer to get on a roof. Here is how we tarped a teardown recently. FWIW a month after we tarped it the house sold for $19,000 and was torn down. Another waste of $$$$$$$$$..............


Yeah we used one of those on a tarp before. Pretty reasonable to rent. Around here you can rent equipment on Saturday morning through Monday morning for one day price


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we used one of those on a tarp before. Pretty reasonable to rent. Around here you can rent equipment on Saturday morning through Monday morning for one day price


That one ran $295 for the day delivered. Tarp job was $1400 net to me......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That one ran $295 for the day delivered. Tarp job was $1400 net to me......


I rented a tow behind one and picked it up. Wanna say it was around 160. Can't remember height on it. Yeah tarp jobs generally pay well, so worth renting the right equipment to do them. Going to look at one right now matter of fact


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I hate to see ANYONE get hurt but what its going to take is someone falling through a roof that "LOOKS" good but is damaged. There is no reason for ANYONE that is not a roofer to get on a roof. Here is how we tarped a teardown recently. FWIW a month after we tarped it the house sold for $19,000 and was torn down. Another waste of $$$$$$$$$..............


I could have done that with some string, a sling shot and a small rock. You guys need to stop wiffing the antifreeze....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Also I should double check my policy but insurance agent and i specifically had the discussion that we get on two story roofs so it should be covered on my workers comp.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I could have done that with some string, a sling shot and a small rock. You guys need to stop wiffing the antifreeze....


That would get the tarp over but wouldn't do a thing for putting the stickers down.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That would get the tarp over but wouldn't do a thing for putting the stickers down.............


You mean those penetrations through the tarp you nail down everywhere? Could be done much better. I have also used ropes for the same thing to hold the tarps down without putting wholes in it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You mean those penetrations through the tarp you nail down everywhere? Could be done much better. I have also used ropes for the same thing to hold the tarps down without putting wholes in it.


And that would last the three plus months these things stay on the roof? A week if the tarp flapping in the wind with rope would probably rip it to shreds


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You mean those penetrations through the tarp you nail down everywhere? Could be done much better. I have also used ropes for the same thing to hold the tarps down without putting wholes in it.


That is the ONLY way to keep a tarp on a roof here. That area gets mountain winds in excess of 70 MPH. If there is nothing holding the middle down it will billow and pop like a balloon. I've seen it a dozen times. We did dozens exactly the same way in Mississippi after Katrina and never had an issue or complaint from FEMA or the insurance companies......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Take a gander here.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we used one of those on a tarp before. Pretty reasonable to rent. Around here you can rent equipment on Saturday morning through Monday morning for one day price



Or just buy one, we picked an old one up for like $6500, its one of those tools that you don't know how much you need it until you own one. Made painting the houses I bought over the summer a breeze as well.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we used one of those on a tarp before. Pretty reasonable to rent. Around here you can rent equipment on Saturday morning through Monday morning for one day price



Same here, if the rental yard is closed weekends pick it up friday afternoon and get it until monday am. If they are open sat then pick it up sat afternoon and return monday. 




SwiftRes said:


> I rented a tow behind one and picked it up. Wanna say it was around 160. Can't remember height on it. Yeah tarp jobs generally pay well, so worth renting the right equipment to do them. Going to look at one right now matter of fact



Sounds about right for a tow behind. I'm waiting to use one for tree trimming.




SwiftRes said:


> And that would last the three plus months these things stay on the roof? A week if the tarp flapping in the wind with rope would probably rip it to shreds





No doubt the wind will take it off quick like. I've seen the tarps shredded in less than three months in an extra windy area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That one ran $295 for the day delivered. Tarp job was $1400 net to me......


what happen to the $300 tarping jobs That FAS was telling me everyone was doing? NOT ME!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> what happen to the $300 tarping jobs That FAS was telling me everyone was doing? NOT ME!


Leave it for the hacks at that price..............


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> what happen to the $300 tarping jobs That FAS was telling me everyone was doing? NOT ME!


1 story, 4/12 pitch, 10'x 10'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 1 story, 4/12 pitch, 10'x 10'.


Still, I don't think so.


----------

